# Piranha lying on its side



## pikapikapi (Jul 12, 2007)

I just got my 1" rbp and their just lying on their sides, moving occasionally. what is wrong with them? is this normal?


----------



## serra_keeper (Jun 12, 2007)

lying on their side means they're playing dead because they're frightened..
they do that so predators will assume they're dead and lose interest in them..


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Did you acclimate them properly or did you just dump them in....


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

serra_keeper said:


> lying on their side means they're playing dead because they're frightened..
> they do that so predators will assume they're dead and lose interest in them..


+2 I didn't know fish did this but I noticed in the terns I'm medicating in 10g tanks. When I'd approach the tank at 1st they'd to the same thing go from a normal position to lying on their sides then as soon as I'd be done with what I was doing and turn around to leave and start walking away they'd come back up to normal position and swim around.


----------

